# Family:  Cantharidae



## Donde (Feb 27, 2022)

Soldier Beetle


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 27, 2022)

wow great photography


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 27, 2022)

Very good detailed shot.....


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 28, 2022)

Very nice detail, and I like the color of the beetle against the color of the wall.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 3, 2022)

Nice shot, Donde. I'm curious as to what f/stop you used for this shot. I checked the exif for it but it's not showing.


----------



## Donde (Mar 11, 2022)

K9Kirk I beleive it was f 18.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 11, 2022)

Donde said:


> K9Kirk I beleive it was f 18.


Thanks, I knew it had to be f/14 or higher (smaller) with how you got most everything in focus.


----------



## Donde (Mar 13, 2022)

Yes keeping things in focus in macro is not easy.


----------

